# 10 EE MONARCH PARTS LATHE, TURRET , DRIVE INCLUDED. $1,400 OBO ISLIP NY



## Silverbullet (Jul 3, 2018)

Pictures several , may work , had tracer unit on it. Looks to be all there , in boxes and near it.
#6621276208 
 Will try pics
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
s
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 t


----------

